# برامج حساب المواسير Piping



## ابو اسامة63 (26 مايو 2009)

المجموعة الاولى
http://rapidshare.de/files/47305881/group1.rar.html​ 
المجموعة الثانية ​ 
http://rapidshare.de/files/47305903/group2.rar.html​ 
المجموعة الثالثة ​ 
http://rapidshare.de/files/47305939/group3.rar.html​ 

وجميعها تجميع والعلم للجميع​


----------



## zanitty (26 مايو 2009)

يا جهاد مش اتفقنا بلاش رابيد شاير


----------



## قاسم لطيف (26 مايو 2009)

*برامج حساب المواسير*

برامج ممتعة في النصميم جزاكم اللة خيرا شكرا لكم


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (26 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> يا جهاد مش اتفقنا بلاش رابيد شاير


 ليه يا راجل؟.....هو ماله رابيد شاير؟


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (26 مايو 2009)

قاسم لطيف قال:


> برامج ممتعة في النصميم جزاكم اللة خيرا شكرا لكم


 اشكرك اخي على مرورك الكريم والطيب


----------



## alhabbash (26 مايو 2009)

جزاكم اللة خيرا شكرا لكم


----------



## خالد العسيلي (26 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير

و بارك فيك ......... قيد التحميل


----------



## zanitty (26 مايو 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> ليه يا راجل؟.....هو ماله رابيد شاير؟


مبيسمحليش احمل ملف تانى غير اللى حملته غير بعدها ب ع الاقل نص ساعه 
يعنى ساعه و نص عشان احمل 3 ملفات
يعنى مطلوب منى افنى عمرى قدام الرابيد شاير


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (27 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> مبيسمحليش احمل ملف تانى غير اللى حملته غير بعدها ب ع الاقل نص ساعه
> يعنى ساعه و نص عشان احمل 3 ملفات
> يعنى مطلوب منى افنى عمرى قدام الرابيد شاير


 يا زانتي انت لو تزيح القرود من توقيعك هتمشي الامور معاك زي الحلاوة


----------



## afou2d (27 مايو 2009)

اهلا صديقى جهاد انا محتاج برنامج etank ضرورى


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (27 مايو 2009)

afou2d قال:


> اهلا صديقى جهاد انا محتاج برنامج etank ضرورى


 للاسف يا صديقي انني لم اطلع على مثل هكذا برنامج
وهذه رسالة الى زيكو وزانتي وخالد العسيلي وباقي الاخوة لتقديم المساعدة ان كان لديهم مثل هذا البرنامج


----------



## afou2d (27 مايو 2009)

> للاسف يا صديقي انني لم اطلع على مثل هكذا برنامج
> وهذه رسالة الى زيكو وزانتي وخالد العسيلي وباقي الاخوة لتقديم المساعدة ان كان لديهم مثل هذا البرنامج


 
شكرا على اهتمامك جهاد


----------



## zanitty (27 مايو 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> يا زانتي انت لو تزيح القرود من توقيعك هتمشي الامور معاك زي الحلاوة


 طب و هو الرابيد شاير لو شلتهم هيعرف منين


afou2d قال:


> اهلا صديقى جهاد انا محتاج برنامج etank ضرورى


 اللى هو ايه ده يا فؤش


----------



## afou2d (27 مايو 2009)

> اللى هو ايه ده يا فؤش


 
اهلا احمد ده برنامج بيستخدم لحسابات tank اصل المكتب اللى انا فيه فتح قسم piping لان سوق التكييف نايم حبتين فى مصر (سعته التنك 4500 متر مربع خاص بشركات البترول)


----------



## zanitty (27 مايو 2009)

afou2d قال:


> اهلا احمد ده برنامج بيستخدم لحسابات tank اصل المكتب اللى انا فيه فتح قسم piping لان سوق التكييف نايم حبتين فى مصر (سعته التنك 4500 متر مربع خاص بشركات البترول)


بقى بزمتك مش عسب على شركتك تبقى فاتحه فى مجال معين و مش عندها البرامج اللى هتشتغل بيها
امال صاحب الشركه ناوى يشتغل ازاى ؟
بالفهلوه زى اللى بالى بالك


----------



## afou2d (27 مايو 2009)

> بقى بزمتك مش عسب على شركتك تبقى فاتحه فى مجال معين و مش عندها البرامج اللى هتشتغل بيها
> امال صاحب الشركه ناوى يشتغل ازاى ؟
> بالفهلوه زى اللى بالى بالك


 



انت عارف المهندسين الكبار قصدى فى السن.......... بيحبوا الفهلوه وبعدين تمن البرنامج 10 الاف جنيه الراجل هيجبهم مينين الحياه صعبه


----------



## alaa_84 (27 مايو 2009)

مشكور على المعلومات يا أخ جهاد وجزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (28 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> طب و هو الرابيد شاير لو شلتهم هيعرف منين


 لا يا ابو حميد انا مقصدش الرابيد شاير انا قصدي صور القرود بتطير البركة.....بركة الوقت في التحميل:67::67::67:
بس هي القرود دي ليها علاقة بكرة القدم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ترى انا معرفتي بكرة القدم احسن شوي من معرفتي بتخصيب اليورانيوم


----------



## محمود عنتر جاب (13 يونيو 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss for you


----------



## نور محمد علي (18 يونيو 2009)

ياناااااااااااااااس ياهوووووووووووووو يابشررررررررررررر ياخلقققققققققق من شان الله لاترفعو الملفات والبرامج على الرابيد شير لأنو من وقت ماانا عرفت شي اسمو كمبيوتر لحد الآن لم استطع ان احمل اي ملف من هذا الموقع ارجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكم قاطعوووووووووووووووووووووووووووه


----------



## محمد محمد حال (18 يونيو 2009)

سؤال بسيط
ازاي احمل من علي الرابد شير

وشكرا


----------



## محمد محمد حال (18 يونيو 2009)

ابو جنه قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> 
> الاخوه الاعزاء
> اود ان ابشر حضراتكم بوجود مركز متخصص باعطاء كافه الدورات التدريبيه الخاصه بخطوط وشبكات الانابيب بدايه من المقدمه الي التصميم وحسابات الاحمال والمركز بمدينتي الاسكندريه والقاهره بجمهوريه مصر العربيه ليتحول المهندس باذن الله الي مرحلة احتراف هذا المجال الخصب.
> ...


 
يا ريت تفاصيل اكتر
ويه هو الخاص بتاعك


----------



## محمد تكيف (18 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## سبيل النجاة (17 أغسطس 2009)

اشكرك كثيــــر على هذا البرنامج


----------



## خبير الاردن (17 أغسطس 2009)

يعطيكم الف عافيه وما ننحرم من جديدكم ...

تحياتي

الخبير


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (17 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك على البرامج الجميله دى


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزيتم الخير جميعا
.....................0


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (17 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله بكم جميعا وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## أبوبلال محمد سلامه (18 أغسطس 2009)

لا إلة إلا الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد


----------



## naderali (2 سبتمبر 2009)

Thanks to yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## naderali (2 سبتمبر 2009)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا


----------



## خالدة نصرت (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخونا فالله وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

خالدة نصرت قال:


> مشكور اخونا فالله وبارك الله فيك


 حياك الله وبارك بك اختي الكريمة


----------



## ماهر الخطيب (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا شباب الله يعطيكم العافية على المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng.jsm (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا عزيزي وجاري التحميل


----------



## ماهر الخطيب (12 ديسمبر 2009)

نتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لموافاتنا بأهم البرامج و نشكركم على المتابعة الطيبة 
أخوكم المهندس ماهر الخطيب


----------



## Badran Mohammed (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الفاضل على الرابط الاول
ولكن للاسف الرابط الثاني والثالث لايعمل 
ارجو الاعادة 
مع التقدير


----------



## خادم محمد (24 مارس 2010)

the link isn't founded


----------



## MOnalyza (10 أغسطس 2010)

اخوتي في الله 
السلام عليكم 
هو الموضوع تاريخه قديم قوي و بالتالي كون ان الروابط مش شغالة ده امر طبيعي .......... ممكن احد الاخوة يضع الروابط مرة اخري؟؟


----------



## احمدهارون (10 أغسطس 2010)

سلام, الروابط يا اخوانا, مع الشكر


----------



## zanitty (10 أغسطس 2010)

بحاول ارفع البرامج تانى بس واضح ان فيه مشكله فى الميديا فاير
حرفعهم فى اقرب وقت ان شاء الله


----------



## zanitty (11 أغسطس 2010)

ده الرابط اللى هيبقى عليه كل ما املك عن المواسير
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=s5qn9r5qrmvxv

الملفات لسه فى طور الرفع انا علقت عليها و مروح
بمجرد ما تخلص حتنزل اوتوماتك جوه الفولدر ده
اتمنى ان عمليه الرفع تتم بشكل صحيح ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamedbadawy (11 أغسطس 2010)

شاكرين مجهودك و حرصك على الخير لكن للأسف مافيش اي حاجه اتحملت على الميديا فاير


----------



## zanitty (11 أغسطس 2010)

mohamedbadawy قال:


> شاكرين مجهودك و حرصك على الخير لكن للأسف مافيش اي حاجه اتحملت على الميديا فاير


تم رفع الملفات بعون الله
بس اسف جدا ملحقتش ارتبهم
يعنى هتلاقوا الدنيا سايحه مواسير سباكه على مواسير فريون
و جارع رفع شويه ملفات اكسيل لحسابات الاقطار و السرعات و خلافه


----------



## zanitty (12 أغسطس 2010)

و ده رابط تانى فيه نفس الملفات
http://www.mediafire.com/?ff33b7s7pw92t


----------



## سيفاك (15 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور اخي ليك ولكل العاملين في هل منتدى اشكركم جميعا 

كل عام وانتم بالف خير 
اخوكم سيفاك ابو حسين


----------



## هانى 2007 (15 أغسطس 2010)

جـــزاكم اللـــه كـــل خيــــر


----------



## اسامة اشرى (15 أغسطس 2010)

اولا مشكور يا هندسه على هذا المجهود
بس من فضلك ارفعهم على رابط تانى علشان الرابط ده مش شغال
والف شكر مره تانيه وكل عام وانت بخير ورمضان كريم
واحنا منتظرين ردك يا هندسه


----------



## zanitty (15 أغسطس 2010)

zanitty قال:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?ff33b7s7pw92t





zanitty قال:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=s5qn9r5qrmvxv





اسامة اشرى قال:


> اولا مشكور يا هندسه على هذا المجهود
> بس من فضلك ارفعهم على رابط تانى علشان الرابط ده مش شغال
> والف شكر مره تانيه وكل عام وانت بخير ورمضان كريم
> واحنا منتظرين ردك يا هندسه


دول شغالين يا هندسه


----------



## amr fathy (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## تامربهجت (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى zanitty


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

thx 2 much


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااا جزيلا ااااااااااااا لكن كيف احمل الملفات من على الرابيدشير


----------



## تامربهجت (28 أكتوبر 2010)

سامح صفى الدين قال:


> شكرااااااااا جزيلا ااااااااااااا لكن كيف احمل الملفات من على الرابيدشير



الملفات تم رفعها من قبل اخونا zanitty
 عل الرابط التالى


*http://www.mediafire.com/?ff33b7s7pw92t*


----------



## zanitty (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ تامر


----------



## mecano_999 (15 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز عل برنامج الراقي ولكن اعتقد اني لا استطيع تحميل اي شيء من الرابد شير واستغرب كيف يستطيع الاخوان التحميل من هذا الموقع هل هناك طرق سحريه تملكونها ........!!! عل عموم شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك عل مجهود الطيب .


----------



## zanitty (15 يناير 2011)

mecano_999 قال:


> شكرا اخي العزيز عل برنامج الراقي ولكن اعتقد اني لا استطيع تحميل اي شيء من الرابد شير واستغرب كيف يستطيع الاخوان التحميل من هذا الموقع هل هناك طرق سحريه تملكونها ........!!! عل عموم شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك عل مجهود الطيب .


اتفضل و لا سحر و لا شعوذه
http://www.mediafire.com/?ff33b7s7pw92t


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (16 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ziadzh (1 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم​


----------



## جودة ابو زيد (8 مارس 2012)

رابط التحميل مش شغال ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (30 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (31 مارس 2012)

فشنك


----------



## Sana 89 (31 مارس 2012)

الروابط ما تشتغل ليششششششششششششش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بس على اي حال مشكوره


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## kokohamo2003 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

اتمنى من الاخوه الكرام عدم رفع الملفات على الرابيد شير


----------



## amr fathy (27 ديسمبر 2012)

رابط التحميل مش شغال


----------

